# What were the first signs you were about to miscarry?



## jerseyshoregirl

So, I'm waiting to miscarry...I have been spotting/bleeding brown for about a week and 1/2 now. I just found out the news yesterday that chances are the baby did not make it. I will get the confirmation blood test results this morning and then I will need to make a decision - m/c naturally or get a D&C. I plan to schedule a D&C, but deep-down hope to m/c naturally before the appointment if it meant to happen that way. 

I am curious...what were the first signs you had that gave you an indication you were about to m/c? And how long did they last until you finally did? And how long did it take for the entire m/c to happen?

I'm scared, I'm tired, I'm sad... many, many emotions all at the same time. I had no idea I would be feeling this way as little as two weeks ago :(

JM


----------



## Rumpskin

Oh sweetheart, I am so so very sorry to hear your news.

With mine, I had diahoerra a few days before and a yellow discharge. I then got some brown discharge (only slight) and by the evening, it turned to dark brown blood. I then had cramps and the rest is history.

It lasted from the start of the brown discharge to the end about 2-3 days. I found that a nice hot bath helped with the cramps.

If you need to chat, PM me. My heart goes out to you.

Please look after yourself and hugs x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Sweetpea,

I was 'lucky' from the day the spotting happened, I had MC naturally the very next day. The bleeding just got heavier and heavier, eventually I passed the sac :cry: Not much longer after the sac had been passed (day or 2), the bleeding subsided. I was not in very much pain. Like I say I was 'lucky' to have such an easy time with it all.

My thoughts are with you. 

:hug:

Kerry


----------



## owo

So sorry you are going through this experience.
With me i had some brown spotting on the Tuesday with some cramps and then Wednesday morning i woke up with full flow red blood and cramps were worse. Had scan on Thursday to confirm was MC and then on the Sunday morning i passed the sac, bleeding subsided a few days later.


----------



## millymolly

So sorry to hear the sad news about your mc Sweetpea 1106 :cry:

I had no signs of mc last year, I went for my 10 week scan and was told baby had died 3 weeks earlier! I still had all the pregnancy symptoms..this is known as a missed mc (I then had an ERPC).

This year I had spotting for a day at 7 weeks which stopped then started again at 9 weeks, they scanned me at 9 weeks and baby had died at 8 weeks! Another week went by with me spotting and hoping that my body would go on to mc naturally but it didnt so I opted for medical management (tablets). 
I wanted to believe that my body would do it naturally but after mc last year when my body didnt do anything for 3 weeks, I decided I couldn't go on for weeks not knowing when it would happen as I wanted to hide and not see anyone because I could not cope knowing what was inside me. I put my life on hold until the physical aspects of mc was over. (I was told some unfortunate women can take weeks and weeks for their body to realise baby has died and 'finish the process' ....sorry..tmi!) I know this is not nice to hear but just wanted to let you know that mc can happen in so many different ways, we all deal with it differently to get through it all but I feel that the one thing we have in common is that it leaves us all sad and devastated! 

Thinking of you 

:hug:


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hey there with first degree hindsight the first sign was that my boobs went back to normal in an instant. I posted about it on the Friday or Satursday and was told symptoms come and go, so I i tried not to panic. 

14 June (sat) I had the tiniest bit of a spot in my underwear, 
15 June (sun) a few spots on tmy underwear
16 June (Mon) no bleeding or anything so thought it had just been a silly scare.
17 June (Tues) started to bleed like a light period and went to the doc. He called EPAU who said they wouldn't see me until Friday 20 June. 
17-21/22 June (tues till weekend) blood flow was red but not heavy
21-25 (weekend till wed) blood was brown
26 June Finally got a scan nearly two weeks after the initial signs, absolutely nothing showing up on an internal scan. Felt relief as at least I knew after so long of hoping. This tied in with blood tests which had shown hcg levels staying at around the 500 mark.

from 26th June till 15 July I've been going back every two or three days to to get my blood test taken. Because the hcg fell so slowly there was fear of an ectopic, but that never came to anything thankfully. As of yesterday my levels were still 24 but i'm now showing negative on a pregnany test. I've been told my period may take up to six weeks from when the hcg finally leaves my system which will likely be next week sometime. 

So all in all my miscarriage has taken almost 5 weeks to complete and it may be another 6 before I get a period. But on the positive side, no surgery and no physical pain.


----------



## NickyT75

So sorry to hear this hun :hugs:

But im afraid everyone's experience is gonna be different, my 1st miscarriage happened at 10.5wks but I had been spotting on & off since 6wks.

I had reassurance scans at 8wks & 10wks which showed growth so I was given hope that it was just a false alarm, but unfortunately a few days later I started to pass large clots... I knew I was miscarrying but was shocked by the amount of blood.

I went to hospital & was examined by the gynea doc who told me my cervix was still closed so it was possibly just a 'threatened miscarriage' and i was admitted for observation.

I was in pain & continued losing very large clots & eventually passed the entire sack in the early hours of the morning, so although I knew I was gonna miscarry for a few weeks - the actual period from the time I started passing clots until it was all over probably lasted about 10hrs.

As I said earlier tho.... every experience is different & a lot depends on how far along you are etc...

I hope this isn't too graphic for you as I really don't wanna upset you - but I wish someone had told me what to expect before it happened to me :hugs:

Hope you are ok xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Firstly, I'm sending you a big :hugs: and I feel your pain. Mine is still pretty raw at this moment but 6 days on, I am thinking positive. 

My first m/c I started spotting brown blood which then turned to bright red bleeding about 3 days later, I continued to bleed then spot for 2/3 days. I had no pain with this m/c.

The m/c last week started in the morning with watery blood which turned quickly (within 2/3 hours) to red heavy bleeding. I had bad cramping that same night and continued to bleed the next day and cramps were still there but not as bad. I spotted for about 3 days after. 

Both times, there was a tell tale sign for me in the way of really low back ache, like toothache but in my back. I got this a week or so before 1st m/c and on the day of 2nd m/c. 

Both were very different experiences but both as heartbreaking.

My thoughts are with you hon, take care of yourself. :hug:


----------



## NikiJJones

Sweetpea,
Sending you hugs to try to help you through this difficult time.
My first signs of MC were that all my PG symtoms, which had been very strong, just vanished one day. I'd had pelvic pain during the PG, and they had scheduled an early scan for me. I already just "knew" all was not right. At the scan my LO had no heartbeat and my hCG level was falling when they tested my blood.
I did not start bleeding until almost a week later, and then MCed naturally.
Thinking of you,
xxxx


----------



## Ang

Firstly, sending your hugs.
I had a m/c on 18th May and it began with brown spotting a week before my m/c. I had a scan and they told me that everything was fine. The following week, the brown spotting started again along with bleeding and clots. I also passed my LO. I went back for another scan that they told me that there was nothing there. I was "lucky" as I had no pain and the bleeding only lasted for about 5 days. Take care xx


----------



## JASMAK

Cramping and spotting...also complete loss of pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

It was strange...my symptoms completely disappeared in an instant and I felt "nothing". I wonder how that can be seeing as I know there is still hcg in my body.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Looking back as I keep a record of any headache, I had one like 3 days before, light spotting, passed a large clot(sac maybe) few ours after then just like AF. 

No pains, no tell tale, just bled .

Thoughts are with all who have suffered, it's hard but always look to the future


----------



## linzi74

Hi 

I'm really sorry, I know exactly how you feel and how alone you can feel in this process. 

I miscarried in April I was 13 weeks pregnant and due to go for a scan on the Tuesday when I started with brown spotting on the Sat. By Sunday morning it was bright red blood so I went straight to A and E. They admitted me to a ward and I miscarried my baby naturally. The experience was more mentally terrible than physically.

I am now TTC again and at the conclusion that unfortunately and for whatever reason things happen and there isn't anything you can do to stop it. Just remember that even though there are dark days there is always hope.

Linzi
xx


----------



## todteach

To be honest, I didn't even realize that I was miscarrying. I went to the washroom in the morning and had dark brown spotting. I convinced myself that some bleeding/spotting is normal in pregnancy (which it is) and that this was all that was happening................Hours later I was keeled over on the couch with cramps. It was my husband that convinced me to go to the hospital. Just before we left, I started bleeding bright red. I then "knew". 

I can remember how scared and panicked I was on our drive to emergency. I don't wish that pain on anyone, I'm sorry that you had to go through this. Take care of yourself. Everyone on this site is so kind and caring. This forum has really helped me through a lot of emotions: sadness, pain & anger (that was a big one). Feel free to "let it out", we're hear to listen. 

Big :hug:
Take care


----------



## rach w

hi there i am new to this site so bare with me. i have a 4 yr old son which took me 3 yrs to conceive him. we then started trying straight away and 4 years later still had no luck, so was refered to fertility and put on a drug called chlomid. i was due my period friday but didnt come on which is unusual so did a pregnancy test and it came up positive. as you can imagin me and my husband were so happy, beyond words. i am now only 4 w 4 days pregant.

however last night i went to toilet a notice pink water type coulour on the tissue, so went to bed and this morning i started to bleed.
when i wipe myself its a lot of bright red blood on the tissue and have period pains but nothing painfull. however on my sanitry towel there is hardly any blood there.
i have seen the dr who told me i could be bleeding for a number of reasons such as implantation bleeding, maybe i released 2 eggs and only one fertilised or maybe im one of the few who bleed through out their pregnancy. or last reason is im starting to m/c.
i am having my blood taken tommorrow and again on friday to see if my hormone level is increasing, if it is then its good news but if its de creasing i am having a m/c
i am still going for a wee every hour it seems and am still feeling so sick and nauseaous which is a good sign so fingers crossed all is well..............
if any one else has had similar experiences please write back, as right now im so up set and gutted especially after 4 years if trying but as my husband says we cant do anything now until monday....................................


----------



## Carley

I had no spotting, I remember going to the toilet and was bleeding heavily, I miscarried about 3hrs later :(


----------



## Hevz

jerseyshoregirl said:


> So, I'm waiting to miscarry...I have been spotting/bleeding brown for about a week and 1/2 now. I just found out the news yesterday that chances are the baby did not make it. I will get the confirmation blood test results this morning and then I will need to make a decision - m/c naturally or get a D&C. I plan to schedule a D&C, but deep-down hope to m/c naturally before the appointment if it meant to happen that way.
> 
> I am curious...what were the first signs you had that gave you an indication you were about to m/c? And how long did they last until you finally did? And how long did it take for the entire m/c to happen?
> 
> I'm scared, I'm tired, I'm sad... many, many emotions all at the same time. I had no idea I would be feeling this way as little as two weeks ago :(
> 
> JM


Sorry to hear this...if you don't have any cramps/pain then you may be worrying about nothing babe. Make sure they check properly and maybe do a scan too before you go ahead with any procedure.

When I miscarried...I just knew, I had really nasty cramps for a few days before the bleeding started but I just "knew":cry:. My bleeding was quite heavy and very red too. Yours may just be implantation bleeding....hopefully:hugs::hug:


----------



## Hevz

Oops, just notice that this was from ages ago....I wonder what the out come was?:blush:


----------



## cherylanne

:hug: for you hun i'm so sorry your going through this.

The first sign i had that i was m/c was bleeding (bright red) it slowed down to spotting, the same night i got some more bleeding (heavy) and past a few clots and then the sac. Lost smaller clots for a few days after and then bleeding stopped completely about 10 days after that.

I hope you are ok and i'm thinking of you. I understand what your going through. It's so hard and painful and it feels so unfair. If you need to know anymore or you want to chat please PM me hun :hugs:


----------



## jaccib

Soooooooo sorry. I only miscarried last monday myself. We were on holiday in France. I was 10 weeks.....on the saturday morning I started bleeding(no pain),sunday still bleeding saw doctor rushed to hospital in Nice,told no heartbeat. Went back to apartment...stomach cramps still bleeding just as a period was. Cramps got worse went to bed,felt as if wet myself got up at 4am,whole thing gushed out in loo(sorry if TMI). Went back to bed felt like contractions every few mins,felt need to go to loo again at about 9am,another gush and large clot. After that knew it had gone,kept bleeding till thursday and had spotting after that. Came back to uk on saturday...saw midwife on monday. Have to do test thursday to check all gone and see if scan is needed. Been traumatic but am now feeling better in myself. Not an experience am looking forward to repeat!
Just pray that it will be ok next time.

Jacci.xx


----------



## jade02

i am sooooo deeply sorry for what you are going through i lost my baby too in april this year i had stomach cramp and bleeding stright away i had a complete miscarriage the pain and grief is unbearable i am now 9 weeks pregnant i am sooooo scared i will lose this baby too my pregnancy symptoms seem to have stopped and im petrified my thoughts are with you


----------



## tr mg

i misscarried my 14th week baby lastnight after bleeding started last wednesday...i had very light brown spoting and doctor said everything was ok as id no pains, i woke that nite my pjs covered in blood and went to hospital they did a scan and everything was fine baby hada strong heartbeat i was so relieved, bleeding stoped then 4days later on the sunday i lost a little fluid along with a gush of blood with clots so i was rushed back in to be scaned again and baby was fine but they kept me in for observation and scaned me again monday morning ,after been convinced id lost my baby twice i was so relieved everything was okay with the baby in my scan and doctor said he was doin very well with a strong heartbeat but she could see more blood to come and told me i was definitley going to bleed some more but it didnt know if it could be dangerous. They let me home 2days later on the wednesday i was still spoting but had no bad pains so they said i was losing the blood they saw in my scan ,it wasnt as scary and i felt everything was going to be okay &still had mornin sickness but on thursday night i woke again covered in blood and lost a gud bit , i thought that was it id lost the blood that showed up in my scan and i was relieved then 20mins later my womb started contracting with really bad pains unbearable and within a few mins id lost my little angel and the worst is the ambulance took ages and it happened at home so i saw everything ..i really wish now i didnt as every time i close my eyes i see my baby nothing i ever imagined and im terrified of becoming pregnant again but would absolutley love to, Its a huge loss and a feeling of emptyness that i never want to go through again... i dont know wat happened or why it happened has any1 ever experienced a simliar m/c


----------



## Misselle44

I am so, so sorry to hear about your loss.

my 13 week baby died last Sunday or Monday and I found out during my routine scan on Tuesday. I has absolutely no idea, no blood, no cramps, nothing. But then they caught it right away.


----------



## charliesmom

I'm so sorry :(

I found out my pregnancy was not viable during ultrasound, then immediately the next day I began to spot red blood when I wiped. This spotting lingered for 1 and a half weeks before the m/c actually happened. I thought it would never come.. but when it did, I knew right away. You can feel your cervix swell and begin to open up and dilate. Soon after, you'll begin to bleed very heavily and cramp very severely for about an hour or more depending on how far along you are.

You'll know the moment it comes, but it can come any time like a few of the people before me mentioned it happened the next day they spotted... but mine didn't happen until the next 2 weeks.

It all has to do with when your HCG starts to drop. Mine actually kept raising for the next week after we found out the pregnancy was not viable. I kept getting HCG tested once or twice a week... as soon as my HCG began to drop, the next day, my m/c begin.

So if you want to get more technical, you can always ask your doctor to keep testing your HCG. 

Take care.


----------



## charliesmom

Did they say what the reasons for the m/c was?


----------



## cleckner04

This thread is from July but my first signs was heavy cramping which turned out to be contractions in a way. That same night I had a few pindrops of bright red blood so we rushed to the hospital and saw that the baby had stopped developing in week 6.


----------



## tillymum

Hi trmg so sorry for your loss and hope you are doing ok. It is a devastating thing to happen and although it doesn't feel like it now, it does get easier. 
I had a similar experience to you in that I saw a healthy heartbeat on 2 separate occasions at 10 and 11 weeks then had a missed m/c at 13 weeks. Feel free to PM me if you want. 

As you have posted in the middle of an old thread, your message is getting overlooked, so if you start a new thread you will get more responses. This website really helped me through my m/c's and you will get great support from all the fantastic women on here.

:hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Im so sorry for your loss.
To be honest, i was so headstrong then i never thought the miscarriage could happen, i just didnt even think it so i thought everything was normal up until the very strong period like pains.


----------



## tr mg

thank you for all your replys, 3rd day after and i seem to e feeling worse and cant stop crying , i just cant the image of my little angel out of my head he/she was perfectly formed why does god give us such wonderful gifts and then takes them away wen we start to bond its just so cruel!! they didnt tell me wat the cause of my m/c was but on my last scan i hada lil blood near my placenta so goin on my own research i think the placenta abrupted from my uterus and i started to get contractions every 5mins really my womb getin ready to open but i didnt know this at the time as wen i bled before i had severe pains too ,it wasnt till i looked down and saw my baby that he was gone!! You think ur safe after the 12weeks but really it always a worry .


----------



## moomoo

I had browny coloured blood, but prevoiusly during that week i'd had an orangey discharge which must have been the mucus plug moving away


----------



## misstrouble

I started with a creamy blood stained discharge at 5 weeks. As the days went on it would ease off and then come back - only heavier. finaly at 8 weeks I was scanned, saw the hb and was told there was no reason for me to m/c as everything looked fine and the baby was doing well. That was the Monday, by the Wednesday I had extremley heavy bleeding was admitted to hospital,narrowly escaped a blood transfusion:cry: and was told the next day that I had miscarried. It gets easier to deal with but I still miss my angel more than anything. x


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

Sorry to hear what is happening to you. 

i had a miscarraige last week, so still feeling a bit down.

i had lower back pain and a slight niggle where i could only imagine my left overie to be. i started to spot about two hours later, went to hospital for them to confirm what i already knew. I then bleed for about 4 days, never noticed anything passing from me tho just tiny wee clots about the size of a pen tip.

It is different for everyone, if you want to chat pm me.


----------



## loz

sorry for your loss x

i new something was wrong when i passed a clot at 18weeks, i went to hospital where they scanned me and comfirmed i had lost the baby at 13 weeks, had no more bleeding after the clot so i was induced. thinking of you x


----------

